# New rats and new rat owner, is all this normal?



## hatchethottie (Nov 7, 2010)

After having their cage and all the stuff I needed ready for weeks I finally brought home 2 rats yesterday. They are both boys, from a pet 'nursery' where they keep several animals. It's not a pet shop, but not a breeder, although I think a breeder supplies the pets. Anyway, the rats were very tame and the lady just picked them straight out, even told me to stick my hand in the tank and have a stroke of them all before picking which ones I wanted. They were all the same colour except one, could this one be from a different litter? 

I wanted to ask a few questions as I'm totally new to rats and only ever had hamsters before!

1. The lady said they were 10 - 12 weeks old, which I thought was quite old. Or is this normal?

2. When I got them home I picked them up but they tried to run away, they did poo on me and squeaked a little. They were scared so I let them get used to their cage and they were quite inquisitive and didn't hide.

3. This morning I put my hand in and they sniffed it, they both let me stroke them but as soon as I go to pick them up they run and one (which is smaller and more timid than the other) squeaks softly. I did corner them and get them out, and after 10 minutes of being sat on my lap they relaxed and were fine. They cleaned each other, they had a little explore, went inside my hoodie and let me stroke them. Their bodies tense and they start to panic when I pick them up, but they soon got used to it. Is all this ok so far? I'm not forcing it on too strong am I? When I put them back in the cage I gave them each a slice of carrot but they haven't touched it.

4. I put them back in on the hammock which is hanging in the middle, then they jumped up to the top level which is a rope bride / wall thingy. But then it looked as if they were stuck and they couldn't get down. The hammock is right next to it, but when they went to step onto it it swung and they got scared and daren't go on, I had to lift it up, then they climbed on it, then they got down. Since then they have climbed up the bars to the top of the cage dead easy, but once up there they totally ignore the hammock! In fact they choose and awkward way of climbing on the bars sideways to the top level, then jump down. Is it the swinging motion putting them off?

5. And finally (sorry it's so long!) They had a bit of a tussel earlier, where I heard squeaking, saw fur balls rolling and then one chase the other into the nesting box. The smaller one then wouldn't let the other into the nesting box, he squeaked whenever he came near. Is this bad? I checked them both and there's no harm done, and since then they have slept together / licked each other.

I'm so happy with how friendly they are, hamsters take ages to tame and although these guys are a little nervous, they don't bite and will sit on my chest and chill! How often should I have them out at this stage?

Thanks in advance xxx


----------



## hansloas (May 15, 2010)

Well, I can answer number 5, for sure. They were just playing around. Probably power grooming. As it goes, "No blood, no foul."
As for the other questions, I'm not so sure. Except, I know what it's like having a rat that squeaks when being picked up. My girl, Number 2, decides to faintly pip at me when being picked up. I think it's a fear of falling, actually.

But, congrats on the Ratty-parenthood. Good luck! :]


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

well when they squek it usually means they are a little frightened of you. im sure nothing deadly is wrong as you just got them so it isnt a sqeak of pain. it might just take them time to get used you. my rats dont squeek when picked up anymore but they do try to wiggle free and run. if you are persistant and gentle it should eventually stop and they should be calm and fine with you handling them


----------



## hatchethottie (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. Yeah the squeaks looks just like they're protest squeaks as they did it a lot less when I got them out last night. They even ate cheese from my hand last night! I did want to ask though, they don't seem to play with each other, or their cage toys much yet. Is this because they're still just getting used to it? They are sleeping on the cage floor when I've put in a hammock, and I put a full toilet roll for them to rip apart but o far they're ignored it! Where they got them from had no toys so maybe they don't know what to do!?


----------



## blenderpie (Sep 10, 2009)

It's very probable that they're just getting used to it or don't know what to do with it. My one rat came from somewhere where he wasn't exposed to hammocks and he doesn't use them. However, my babies love theirs. It could be a personal preference.
It sounds like you've got yourselves a good pair of rats. Pooping and squeaking when you first brought them home is normal, if the poo smelled than it was fear poop. Regular rat poop doesn't have much of an odor. Squeaking when being picked up is also normal until they get used to it. 
They seem friendly and I hope you have a lot of fun with them.


----------



## hatchethottie (Nov 7, 2010)

Yep the poop smelled bad! 

Thanks, I think I just need re-assuring that I'm doing the right thing! I'm at work counting the hours until I can get home and get them out again tonight!

One more question which I forgot to ask which has been bothering me. When I had hamsters if I had been handling food I would have to wash my hands before touching the hamsters, otherwise they would think I was food and take a bite! Are rats the same? I fed them cheese and then was super paranoid about leaving my fingers near their mouths last night, but as they were all snuggled round my hands and hiding in my sleeves it was hard to keep my cheese-smelling fingers out the way! Will they know the difference or will they take a nibble? They do seem to want to sniff my fingers A LOT, I mean they sort of follow them twitching madly, and when I move my hand higher they stretch right up to get a good smell of me, but I daren't leave them too still in case they smell food and chomp down!


xxx


----------



## catsandscales (Oct 21, 2010)

I think rats are pretty good about figuring out whether or not you are food. XD A good way to make sure your rats don't develop a habit of biting is to only feed them treats out of a dish or from the palm of your hand, not with your fingertips. You don't want them to associate any fingertips with food, and they will know that if your hand isn't in a position to feed, they have no need to bite!

Also, if one of your rats ever does bite you by accident, make a loud, shrill 'EEP!' sound. That'll tell them that they hurt you, just like when they play with each other. =)


----------



## blenderpie (Sep 10, 2009)

The only problem I've had with confusion with food is when I used to feed treats through the bars of the cage. Elton bites anything that sticks through the cage bars thinking he's getting something nummy even though I haven't given him a treat like that in over six months. 

PS. Cheese isn't the best of treats. I know that cartoons would beg to differ, but they also say that rabbits should eat lots of carrots (also not true). You might want to try cheerios (in small amounts from hand) or some delicious veggies!


----------

